# Downtown vs Marina vs JBR?



## clickonline (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I wanted to see if someone can provide a comparison between downtown, marina and JBR? In terms of rents it looks like they are pretty similar but from what I have seen the downtown apartments have much better fittings etc. What about other things like accessibility to shops, supermarkets, restaurants, entertainment options?

Thanks.


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

JBR Has a couple of supermarkets loads of restaurants fast food joints hundreds of shops


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

Kezie said:


> JBR Has a couple of supermarkets loads of restaurants fast food joints hundreds of shops


Downtown is 5 minutes away from a huuuuuuuuuge mall


----------



## clickonline (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, i appreciate it. I also found very valuable information on downtown in the thread labeled Burj residence vs South ridge.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

I have quite a few friends who live in JBR and they all love it as it is verly close to lots of things. Also has a really nice walkway or promenade filled with restaurants and cafes.


----------

